# Canadian Breed build...again!



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Hey everyone, I've got another build in the works with Bill.

http://www.canadianbreed.ca/

While he was working on my TClass, I asked Bill about the mahogany he had left from that build.
Since he had mentioned that he was getting into building LP juniors, we started talking about another build.
It kind of morphed along the way, but here's some of the specs we hashed out so far...

LP Double-cut Special Pro, is the title of it, I believe. 8)

One piece mahogany body
Figured redwood top
Mahogany neck with rosewood board and block inlays
Two P90 pickups, wound by Bill
Wraparound tailpiece
Kluson tuners with tulip buttons
Nickel hardware
Cream pup covers and appointments

I'm leaning towards a Bourbon Burst, or Brockburst.

Here's the top that was ordered through Oregon Wild Wood -


----------



## Dannypop (Oct 2, 2012)

Wow thats a beautiful piece of wood! Can't wait to see the finished product. I've heard only good things about Canadian Breed!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks Dannypop.

Bill does some great work. 
Do a search in this section under Canadian Breed for my last build, it turned out beautifully.

It was a hard choice to pick the top, which will be carved as I failed to mention.
There were so many nice pieces to choose from.
That redwood looks like ruffled silk or fabric to me.

I'm looking forward to this build too!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

This has my interest..........


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Most of the hardware has arrived, though there are a couple of bits missing yet...


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

The mahogany, same chunk from the TClass I have...


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I will be watching with interest. I never thought I would say this to any guy, but, nice wood.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

You must have Bill working overtime just for your builds. The last one was very nice and this one I'm sure will have both of you guys thinking on how to outdo it. I'll be watching for sure. I'm sure Bill loves you because he knows you can put his kids through college. sideways smily face


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Ha! Nice wood indeed. 8)

I'm going to have to slowly back away from Bill workbench after this build...at least for a while!
This one won't stray too far from the traditional, yet still a bit different.

I'm sure as a builder though, you ultimately want several builds in different stages, so you'll always have something to keep you busy.


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Ok, I'll add some updates here. I also did a body comparison for size since I will be drawing from the LP and DC schematics.

View attachment 1664

View attachment 1665

View attachment 1666


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

We got some nice rosewood to select.
View attachment 1668
View attachment 1669


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

We'll just go with the darkest Bill.

The one marked with the "2", I believe.
Second from the top on the first pic, second from the right in the second pic.

Nice choices! 8)


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

I had a feeling thats the one you would pick out. Nice and dark. I also got the body slab resawn to body thickness.


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

*update*

Here is the backside shot of the mahogany. Very nice.


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

*DC pro build*

Got started on the neck. 
The billet was big enough to give me 3 necks. the slab was bookmatched to give me almost perfect quarter grain. A very stable neck.

View attachment 1700
View attachment 1698
View attachment 1699


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

A few more update pics...


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Oops you missed a pic or two Jock.

View attachment 1760
View attachment 1762
View attachment 1761


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

The top is ready to glue...


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Very sharp


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Here's a cool pic from Bill, gone night night...


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

And the carve begins...



















Bill mentioned that he had started some of the sanding.
He also has eight other builds on the go, so it might rest for a bit.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Here's the carve further along...


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Well my build is back on the bench!

As a side note, Bill is taking on CB full time now.
Get on board and take a number as the builds are lining up!

The binding process has started...



















Here's a sample pic of the possible final finish...










The Bourbon burst is third from the right.
The only difference that I'd want, is the center to be less yellow than depicted.
I'd rather have a more subtle colour, as on the Ice Tea, second from the left,
out to the Bourbon, then wrap the outermost colour of the burst around the rest of the back and neck.


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

Looking fantastic.
I can't wait to see it completed.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

this is coming along very nicely.

bourbon burst is a great [email protected]


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

*Ooooooo.....*

Here's a better look at the grain...


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

That is one nice chunk o wood. I would not want to cover it up too much with finish. Let the natural beauty show through!


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

That is one gorgeous top. I agree that you shouldn't cover up the natural flame. Perhaps a very subtle burst.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I may be recanting on the finish, he.
I agree, after Bill sent the pic with the top moistened,
I thought that it'd be a shame to cover any of that up.
It would have to be a very translucent finish if I were to go with a burst.
I may end up with a Honey tint, similar to what's on my Hamer Artist.
I'll confer with Bill further on the final finish.

Here's some more updates...

Neck tenon insert carved out...










Test fit...


----------



## Dan578867 (Jun 7, 2012)

Wow this is looking amazing so far. Finish wise right from the start of this build my thought was a translucent amber red type finish something to blend with the natural grain to make it pop not to light to be see through all the way but not to dark to hide just enough to give colour and eyepop. 
Question: Is binding a lighter colour strip of wood that is used to decorate the edge of the guitar?

This looks awesome would love to hear it once its complete.

Dan


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Maybe a Peter Greenish lemon burst? Just don't hide that grain.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Dan578867 said:


> Wow this is looking amazing so far. Finish wise right from the start of this build my thought was a translucent amber red type finish something to blend with the natural grain to make it pop not to light to be see through all the way but not to dark to hide just enough to give colour and eyepop.
> Question: Is binding a lighter colour strip of wood that is used to decorate the edge of the guitar?
> 
> This looks awesome would love to hear it once its complete.
> ...



Thanks for the input guys, the finish is still up in the air.

Yes Dan, the binding channel is routed in a couple of the pics, then it laid within that channel.
I've seen maple binding on some guitars, my old PRS had it around the edge, 
but I believe it was just the edge of the maple top that was left exposed, cool effect though.
Most binding, including this is some kind of plyable plastic, probably a lot less tricky to work with.

As far as hearing it, well Bill will do some kind of short demo before shipping,
other than that, you may be out of luck as I have no interface to run anything into the computer at this time.
That may change though, down the road. You could always come for a visit, or I can crank the amp and point it east. 8P


----------



## Dan578867 (Jun 7, 2012)

Well i plan to be down in the end of summer and hope to drive i have not seen the nickel since i was a kid so. I can't promise anything halifax is far. I look forward to how this turns out. I love my Ibanez 2405 espeicailly after i put it in my teachers hands and it singed beautifully the tone i wanted through a vox amp. 
All the instruments i see in the stores look crappy and the tops don't look well defined. The custom route maybe my future. ATM what i want is a Ibanez AR325 in dark brown top its a pretty instrument. But this post is yours Sulphur so I will try not to clog it up.
Dan


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Here's some update pics of the progress of the neck...














































The profile is similar to my last build, a bit chunky, but not a bat.
I requested a '59 profile to Bill, should be close.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Here's a few more pics to update...

Inlays arrived!










Installed inlays...










Joining the bits...










Nice and snug...


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Really nice looking guitar. The grain looks wicked back a few pictures ago. Did you use water to pop the grain?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Yes, Bill shot it with some water to show the grain.

He also has a couple of other redwood topped guitars going, you can find those builds in the dealer section.
The other tops have more figured than mine, really beautiful stuff.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks dude, I'll go check them out. You seem so detailed in the pictures you take when building. Its like looking at guitar porn. Whats underneath those clothes, lol!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Well, it's really taking shape now! Bills been busy.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

How do you get the neck pup in with that much neck sticking into the rout? I suppose it needs to be routered to a lower level?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

It's left in there to get teh woody toanz out of the neck. 8P

No idea Kent, it's hogged out, I imagine.


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

I use a forstner bit to remove the majority of wood then klean up with small chisel and dremel too.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Goodness me.....


This build thread is giving me mad GAS.


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

No...I will not be sorry for any ailments readers may incur due to following this and any other thread containing Canadianbreed content.


----------



## Latiator (Jul 18, 2007)

Bill Scheltema said:


> No...I will not be sorry for any ailments readers may incur due to following this and any other thread containing Canadianbreed content.



A well placed disclaimer! 



blam said:


> Goodness me.....
> 
> 
> This build thread is giving me mad GAS.


x2!!


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

I've learned to ignore the GAS caused by Canadian Breed threads... but the pic with the P90 covers in place made me all tingly


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Bill hit it with some truoil...










Second session...


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

OMG...that is stunning


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Beach Bob said:


> OMG...that is stunning


Indeed it is.....


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Here's a shot of the back, this will be close to the final product...


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

very nice shade there.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Ok, so I stuck to my guns on the colour, heh.
I asked Bill to keep it transparent, so as not to cover any of that beautiful wood,
I think that he nailed the colour pretty well.










Gloss yet to be shot onto the front...










Bill even threw a subtle burst onto the headstock...










This is really coming together nicely. 8)


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

wow..... that is absolutely stunning


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks! I'm absolutely loving it.
It's weird, it'd get to a stage, like the truoil, and I'd be thinking, "Ok stop! I'll take it!".
It seems to be getting nicer as it goes along though, mind blow.

I was most worried about the upper bouts being lost with the burst, but it's all still there.
I like how the burst colour ties into the dark waves of the figure in the redwood.

I have nipples!


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

Once you get that baby home and well insured, you just let me know...along with your address, name of your dog, alarm code and a night that you and your family will be away....


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

want (of course)


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Bill has to wind the pickups and shoot some more clearcoats onto it yet.
Final assembly will be next week, if everything goes to plan.

Here's some shots with some gloss, more to go...


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

The decal has been applied to the headstock...


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Very sweet, can't wait to see it done.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

After twenty coats of clear...


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I am glad you decided to let the wood "shine" through. It is really gorgeous. I really want to see the finished guitar. It will be a stunner!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks Interpid! It's getting close. 8)

I was indecisive about the burst after Bill wet the top,
I surely didn't want to cover anything up.

Bill assured me that he could do a subtle, transparent burst, I think that he nailed it.

You guys should check out some of Bill latest builds, they are phenominal.
He just finished a beautiful TClass in a really nice burst and is completing a walnut topped TClass.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Getting warmer. 

Test fitting...


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

Sexy, sexy, sexy.


----------



## Latiator (Jul 18, 2007)

Beach Bob said:


> Sexy, sexy, sexy.


Every time I pop into this thread I have to reconfigure my typing technigue do to the heightened keyboard tray position.


----------



## Dan578867 (Jun 7, 2012)

MMMMMM That is some mighty fine guitar Building.
Dan


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Bill will start winding the P90s tomorrow and then on to final assembly.
The bridge is on and the guitar is buffed out.

Here are some post buffing shots...


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

GAS please go away.....


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

That thing gets prettier every update.....unbelievable with that finish buffed out....


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

what happened to the 2 knob holes? they look a little worn


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm not sure. Bill will cover those with knobs. 8)


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Wow, when a guitar looks like it sounds good just from a picture you know you've got it bad. Looks beautiful, really fine workmanship according to the pictures as well.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

jesus, jesus, jesus


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

I just keep telling myself that I don't like it.

It hurts to lie to myself, but sometimes ya gotta do what ya gotta do, right?


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Blam,

The washers cover the area well, but yes a slight bit of finish chipped, also if Jock wanted the les paul pointer washers it would be covered.
Thanks Morkolo shes a beauty to play. I just finalized the standard wiring, she is quiet for P90's and sounds killer. I love the neck too.

Bill


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

oh, that is unfortunate. at least it is covered by the washers.


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Yes Blam, but it looks worse that it is actually.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Well, it's completed!

Here are some glamour shots...





































This is a great demo of the guitar by Doug Varty...

[video=youtube;t2A4StJPdWw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=t2A4StJPdWw[/video]

Sounds pretty sweet in the demo, can't wait to get a hold of this one!

:banana:


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

wow. that looks awesome. congrats and wonderful work, Bill.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

That looks & sounds totally sweet, I bet you're pumped. When are you expecting it in hand?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks guys, I'm really looking forward to recieving this!

The demo got me fired up, it sounds terrific.

I should have it by weeks end, I'm not sure if Bill wants to show it off down there further.
I have to wait for the shipping cost from Bill to overnight it.

I'm stoked!


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I've refrained from comment so far in this build because I haven't been able to find a superlative worthy of such an instrument. Words still escape me that can express what I feel when I look at the pics showing the progression from a formless hunk of wood to the final guitar. Just wow. What a joy it must be to actually own it. Congratulations on making some excellent choices along the way!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Well, I've had the guitar since Thursday morning.

First impressions...

Man o' man this thing is a work of art!
It's like a piece of fine furniture, or artwork to be hung on a wall.
Bill did a phenominal job, again, on the finishing on this guitar.

Pulled the guitar out of the case and the first thing that I notice is how light it is.
I don't have scales to check, but it can't be much over eight pounds, or so. Nice.
I assumed and Bill confirmed that the redwood is in fact lighter than maple.

The neck is superb! 
Smooth as silk and a nice "C" shape that's not chunk, a step up in thickness from a 60s profile.
Very comfortable fit in my hand, feels familiar, like I've always owned it.

Onto the sound.
The bridge is nice and bright with some snarl, neck is warm and warm and organic
(I hate using tose abstract terms, but that's what I thought of when I played it).
The middle position, combo of the two, provides a sweet tone, kind of a 2 or 4 position on a Strat, great for cleans or rhythm.
I kick on the O/D, or distotion with this guitar and it'll sing endlessly, wild.

Bill knocked this one out of the park.
It was great conferring with him over the build as it transformed.
The tweaks started from the onset with the redwood carve top, one I'm very pleased with.
Nice contrast with the light back, letting the beauty of the mahogany show through so well.
Overall, I'm thrilled with this build, it came to a beautiful conclusion.


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm glad that you've got your baby home. It's been fantastic being able to watch the build as it's progressed and thanks to you and Bill for sharing that. The guitar sure looks stunning in all the pictures.


----------



## Dan578867 (Jun 7, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this with us. It sounds amazing and to me perfect.
Dan


----------

